# Kubota RTV-X1100C



## zap6 (Jun 25, 2020)

I was in town picking up painting supplies so I stopped by the local Kubota dealer, they said we should have our RTV delivered tomorrow.

They just need to put the back window protective screen on, the Boss V-plow will go on in September when they get their plows in.


----------



## zap6 (Jun 25, 2020)

It showed up a little late but we have it. The young man that delivered it took a ride with me so we could take on a few hills, I learned real quick that even when you have it in low 4WD going up a hill, you don't push the gas pedal to the floor. It walked up the two hills without a problem once I was driving it the proper way.

I didn't do any work with it, we were by the Brook watching some family fish, when we left they had some brook trout and the father even caught a 10 inch small mouth bass that went back in the Brook.

I took some pictures but the sun makes it look faded in two of the pictures. The A/C in this thing is really good.


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

You were probably talking about traction, and may know this already, but on a driving a hydrostat note....the worst thing you can do is to push the pedal (or lever) when it starts to bog down. 

Ideally for a hydrostat, the pump is running at constant speed, and the pedal is the shifter, changing how much fluid gets pumped by changing the swashplate angle. The more you press, the higher the gear. It's counterintuitive for those used to an actual throttle, but if you start to bog, reduce the pedal until the rpm's recover. Otherwise you just add heat to the transmission because you are reducing the volume and increasing the pressure and burn it up.


----------



## zap6 (Jun 25, 2020)

Aerospace Eng said:


> You were probably talking about traction, and may know this already, but on a driving a hydrostat note....the worst thing you can do is to push the pedal (or lever) when it starts to bog down.
> 
> Ideally for a hydrostat, the pump is running at constant speed, and the pedal is the shifter, changing how much fluid gets pumped by changing the swashplate angle. The more you press, the higher the gear. It's counterintuitive for those used to an actual throttle, but if you start to bog, reduce the pedal until the rpm's recover. Otherwise you just add heat to the transmission because you are reducing the volume and increasing the pressure and burn it up.


Thanks for the info, I'm so use to driving the Rhino after about 14 years but this should be an easy switch.

The main reason for getting this was incase something happened to me the wife could plow the driveway.

We have 142 acres of woods so the RTV will get its share of work hauling out firewood. I have some trail widening to do before the RTV gets back in the woods.


----------



## zap6 (Jun 25, 2020)

Aerospace Eng said:


> You were probably talking about traction, and may know this already, but on a driving a hydrostat note....the worst thing you can do is to push the pedal (or lever) when it starts to bog down.
> 
> Ideally for a hydrostat, the pump is running at constant speed, and the pedal is the shifter, changing how much fluid gets pumped by changing the swashplate angle. The more you press, the higher the gear. It's counterintuitive for those used to an actual throttle, but if you start to bog, reduce the pedal until the rpm's recover. Otherwise you just add heat to the transmission because you are reducing the volume and increasing the pressure and burn it up.


What would the best range be for plowing? We're back in the woods and have over 600 feet of driveway to plow with most of it being flat with on incline.

Will high in 4WD to the trick in heavy snow or will low in 4WD be better?When I plow with our Mahindra 4540 I'm in low range in third gear which has walked through everything.


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

zap6 said:


> What would the best range be for plowing? We're back in the woods and have over 600 feet of driveway to plow with most of it being flat with on incline.
> 
> Will high in 4WD to the trick in heavy snow or will low in 4WD be better?When I plow with our Mahindra 4540 I'm in low range in third gear which has walked through everything.


I haven't plowed with an RTV (or any truck) so I can't answer directly.

If you can go the speed you want without the engine bogging, I don't see a transmission reason to use one range over the other.


----------



## zap6 (Jun 25, 2020)

Aerospace Eng said:


> I haven't plowed with an RTV (or any truck) so I can't answer directly.
> 
> If you can go the speed you want without the engine bogging, I don't see a transmission reason to use one range over the other.


If parking on a hill with these, I was told it's the opposite of what you would do on the Yamaha Rhino, on the Rhino if I was going up a hill but had to stop to do trail work, you would put it in reverse with the emergency brake on. But with the Kubota, I was told to leave it in low and put the emergency brake on, is that correct?


----------



## zap6 (Jun 25, 2020)

We had decided that we would work one hour at the most removing some Hemlock,Elm and a Pine. It was the first time that I can say that the Brook water wasn't cold. The worst part of this job was all the rocks but I didn't hit one on this trip so all was good.

This was the first time the Kubota had saws in the back, we took the 028 Wood Boss and the Stihl 311 which I used, I ran Canola Oil in it instead of regular bar oil.

The wife was in the Brook helping out which is always nice, we'll go after the Hemlock that's left another day. There was and still is a **** load of dirt on the Hemlock so I'll bring an extra mudder chain plus a small broom too clean off the log, today I just brushed everything off with my hand.


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

@zap6, Nice RTV! A 142 acres she will get a workout!! Recommend use 4-low only when in some heavy poop >4 high work will work great=less grinding on gears when turning. looks like u got enough wood cut an stored.!!! We like pic's of plow when installed. Also u have lots of trout in that river flow = good eating good luck Thumbs Up


----------



## zap6 (Jun 25, 2020)

Avalanche 2500 said:


> @zap6, Nice RTV! A 142 acres she will get a workout!! Recommend use 4-low only when in some heavy poop >4 high work will work great=less grinding on gears when turning. looks like u got enough wood cut an stored.!!! We like pic's of plow when installed. Also u have lots of trout in that river flow = good eating good luck Thumbs Up


We have 60 or 61 face cord up with another 10 planned on this fall, I finally started to fell the Ash since EAB arrived in our county a couple of years.

The reason for me running in low is the hills, high won't do it. We still have the Rhino with just under 7600 miles which is in great shape so we'll still use that.

The plow should be in and then installed by the end of September but I'll throw up some pics.

We're finally getting some rain from Fay and another system coming in from the west, they say over two inches of rain when it's all over.

The Mahindra 4540 has been doing all the plowing, nothing like putting the snow where you want it, even the heavy wet snow.


----------



## zap6 (Jun 25, 2020)

Avalanche 2500 said:


> @zap6, Nice RTV! A 142 acres she will get a workout!! Recommend use 4-low only when in some heavy poop >4 high work will work great=less grinding on gears when turning. looks like u got enough wood cut an stored.!!! We like pic's of plow when installed. Also u have lots of trout in that river flow = good eating good luck Thumbs Up


I never fish the Brook for trout but I do have some family that always catches trout when they fish, there father taught them well.

I was with the older boy when he caught a 12 inch Brown Trout, he was young and pretty excited. Both the boys are 16 & 14 so they don't get here like they use to but I understand that.


----------



## zap6 (Jun 25, 2020)

Avalanche 2500 said:


> @zap6, Nice RTV! A 142 acres she will get a workout!! Recommend use 4-low only when in some heavy poop >4 high work will work great=less grinding on gears when turning. looks like u got enough wood cut an stored.!!! We like pic's of plow when installed. Also u have lots of trout in that river flow = good eating good luck Thumbs Up


The plows are in but they're waiting for the undercarriages , hopefully it's on by the end of September or the first week of November,

I still need to put another 24 miles on it so it hits 50.


----------



## zap6 (Jun 25, 2020)

I did some splitting and stacking today along with some trail clearing of some Ash tops and some dead Pine.

We use the trails around the house for walking, I'm not sure who likes them the most, the dog or the wife.


----------



## zap6 (Jun 25, 2020)

Just a few pictures of some trails I cleared today along with getting a dead standing Maple that will be split tomorrow, I'll get a moisture content reading on the Maple after I split it.


----------



## zap6 (Jun 25, 2020)

The back lane above the gully along with the entrance is getting wider and cleaner, pic 0850 is one of the entrances that I made wider by taking down a dead pine and 0855 is after, 0857, 0858 and 59 are the dead standing Maple I felled yesterday after I split it and took a moisture content reading,0862 is one of the loads of dead pine I split that is by the outdoor fireplace and 0863 is more pickup of a dead pine that was taken down from the back lane. The last picture is the last dead pine that will be taken down in that area this fall.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Your next piece should be a little tow behind chipper...

https://www.wallensteinequipment.co....aspx?type=self-contained&group=wood-chippers


----------



## zap6 (Jun 25, 2020)

Mr.Markus said:


> Your next piece should be a little tow behind chipper...
> 
> https://www.wallensteinequipment.co....aspx?type=self-contained&group=wood-chippers


We have a DR tow behind, it's only a ten hp. I made our outside fireplace about 12 feet wide so when it's wet out, I can burn them.

After we had the house built almost 17 years ago, we bought the DR chipper and limbed up a bunch of pine when we started making walking trails, we have a Mahindra 4540 so if I were to get a chipper it would be for the tractor.


----------



## zap6 (Jun 25, 2020)

It was raining hard today so I torched up 10-12 loads of dead pine in the fireplace.

The fall color pictures were taken Sunday and Monday.


----------



## zap6 (Jun 25, 2020)

Mother Nature came through with some heavy rains again today so the cleanup continued, I've gotten rid of a bunch of dead pine in the last two days so the area I've been working is looking much better.

Pic 0933 is a before and 0938 is after and 0936 is some smaller Ash that will be stacked.


----------



## zap6 (Jun 25, 2020)

I switched to working a different area but I'm still dealing with dead White Pine branches, some of it was smaller dead standing with most of it coming from limbing up some old Pines with the Stihl Pole Saw. I hauled 7-8 loads over to the outside fireplace and got rid of them, we also had more rain today.

I must've forgot to get some after pictures which I'll get tomorrow.


----------



## zap6 (Jun 25, 2020)

I'm still in the dead pine reduction mode around the house lot, another three were taken care of today. I split four loads which went over to the fireplace for the next wet day.

The small tree in picture 1005, 1007 is the second dead pine, 1008 was the last dead pine taken out of that area, 1013 is getting setup near where the third dead pine was,1014 was a load going over to the fireplace and 1017 is an after picture of 1008.


----------



## zap6 (Jun 25, 2020)

I split two loads of Yellow Birch and stacked it with what was started yesterday.


----------



## zap6 (Jun 25, 2020)

We just received a call today from the Kubota dealer, our RTV will be going in next week for the 50 hour checkup and the plow install.


----------



## zap6 (Jun 25, 2020)

They picked up our RTV this morning and the plow is going on, they think we'll have it back tomorrow.


----------



## zap6 (Jun 25, 2020)

The dealer sent me a picture of our RTV with the new plow installed, tomorrow they do the 50 hour service, adjust the front-end shocks/springs to the stiffest settings and bring it back.


----------



## zap6 (Jun 25, 2020)

Question on the small fuel filter where you would empty any water out if you get any, do you have to clamp the gas line off or is there a type of plunger that would go back up when you take the filter off that would stop the gas from coming out.

I didn't see anything about that in the manual.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

https://youtu.be/OAH3W5NXYAE


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

zap6 said:


> The dealer sent me a picture of our RTV with the new plow installed, tomorrow they do the 50 hour service, adjust the front-end shocks/springs to the stiffest settings and bring it back.


looks nice

going to put chains on it and weight in the back for plowing?

Trump's not going to be happy that you haven't raked your forest floor.....


----------



## zap6 (Jun 25, 2020)

Mr.Markus said:


> https://youtu.be/OAH3W5NXYAE


Thanks, I saw that last night but I just wanted to make sure Kubota didn't change anything.


----------



## zap6 (Jun 25, 2020)

seville009 said:


> looks nice
> 
> going to put chains on it and weight in the back for plowing?
> 
> Trump's not going to be happy that you haven't raked your forest floor.....


I saw a guy with the same RTV with the same plow get stuck, no weight in the back at all.

Come February when the sun gets stronger, our driveway will be covered with ice so those chains will come in handy if needed.


----------



## zap6 (Jun 25, 2020)

Today started with me splitting some junk pine for the outdoor fireplace, hopefully we get some snow and rain so we can have a fire. I then felled the last part of what I think is a Red Maple, the other two trunks were all punky so I felled this with a pole saw and then split it.


----------



## zap6 (Jun 25, 2020)

I knew it was going to be colder so I had the battery maintainer and the block heater plugged in, this mornings temp was 1.9 outside with the temp in the garage at 20,

The RTV started right up and had one bar on the temp gauge before starting it up.

After letting the RTV warmup for ten minutes, I burned some pine splits and another eight loads of dead pine branches that came off the sides of a bunch of trails.


----------



## zap6 (Jun 25, 2020)

Today was the first time I plowed parts of the driveway with the RTV, the most snow we had in certain parts of our driveway was 4-5 inches. There is a total of 240 pounds of sand in the back which should help some.

I think it shifts different with the plow on, we'll see if it changes or stays the same. The second picture is a new walking trail I made for the wife during the summer/fall. 

They tell you that when you plow, you should be in low but it seems like it had a hard time going from low to reverse, any tips or tricks to make it easier?


----------



## zap6 (Jun 25, 2020)

I did some plowing today, first I did the driveway and then a bunch of walking trails around the house.

Picture 1428 is the lower part of the driveway, 1429 is me stopping to grab some CD's from my truck just before heading down to plow the neighbor's driveway, 1430 & 31 are some of the trails I plowed and the last two are some deer resting under some white pines.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Do you always split with your splitter in the vertical position?


----------



## zap6 (Jun 25, 2020)

cet said:


> Do you always split with your splitter in the vertical position?


Most of the time.


----------



## zap6 (Jun 25, 2020)

We have a good amount of snow coming in, we'll put in another two loads of beech and sugar maple tomorrow and then see what the little tank can do pushing some snow. We're in the 6-8 range and not far from the 8-12.


----------



## zap6 (Jun 25, 2020)

With the next two storms capable of dumping a total of two feet of snow on us, we decided to put in what was left of our February firewood. That was the last of the beech,sugar and red maple.


----------



## zap6 (Jun 25, 2020)

We'll see if we get the 10 inches of snow they're forecasting.


----------



## zap6 (Jun 25, 2020)

I cleaned up the 2 to 3 inches of snow on the driveway and plowed a bunch of trails in the woods. The next system coming in will only drop 1-3 inches of snow on our area unless the forecast changes. 

This last system dropped between 6-8 inches of snow on us.


----------



## BadMechanic (Dec 21, 2020)

You look like a fan of scooping.


----------



## zap6 (Jun 25, 2020)

BadMechanic said:


> You look like a fan of scooping.


Certain spots around the house or starting out on some trails I'll use it and then angle it to either side.

I also used the V when I start plowing in any deep wet snow, especially on the trails in the woods.


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

We just got our XG850 back with the same blade on it. I'm very impressed with it - it works very well. We haven't had it out on any sites yet, but just used it around the yard and find it quite capable.

Ours is a gas model, so it's lighter. I've ordered the front struts from a diesel to help it carry the plow a bit better. But the advantage is speed - it will do 40MPH, and 21 in reverse. We also don't have a cab on it, so you have to dress the part. But it's still a blast to operate.

Sorry - no pics. Maybe next time.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

21 in reverse??????


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

We've got the diesel cab version. Great unit but I made the mistake of ordering it with the kubota blade. It's moldboard is too short, looks like the Boss is taller and a bit more beefy.


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

Mark Oomkes said:


> 21 in reverse??????


My son questioned me if doing that speed was responsible.

When I do it - of course it is!


----------



## zap6 (Jun 25, 2020)

DeVries said:


> We've got the diesel cab version. Great unit but I made the mistake of ordering it with the kubota blade. It's moldboard is too short, looks like the Boss is taller and a bit more beefy.


Our dealer recommended the Boss V-Plow over the Bota plow so we went with it. We also had the guy who does the installation of the plows recommend the Boss too.


----------



## zap6 (Jun 25, 2020)

GMC Driver said:


> We just got our XG850 back with the same blade on it. I'm very impressed with it - it works very well. We haven't had it out on any sites yet, but just used it around the yard and find it quite capable.
> 
> Ours is a gas model, so it's lighter. I've ordered the front struts from a diesel to help it carry the plow a bit better. But the advantage is speed - it will do 40MPH, and 21 in reverse. We also don't have a cab on it, so you have to dress the part. But it's still a blast to operate.
> 
> Sorry - no pics. Maybe next time.


They didn't have any XG850's on the lot when we looked at the X1100C. When they did get one in, it was sold in a few days.

They did tell us if we went with the XG850 that the front end would need the heavy springs if we went with the Boss plow.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Like I stated earlier, the bota plow is a bit small. It's robust but the mold board could be taller. 
I'm wondering if I should keep the bota quick tach and buy the Boss blade. I need the quick tach for the sweeper attachment, if it wasn't for that I'd swap the whole thing out.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Why did they put a shovel on an RTV?


----------



## zap6 (Jun 25, 2020)

We had just over two inches of snow so I removed that from the driveway.

Picture 1528 I'm just getting started, 1529 is pushing the snow to the southside of our driveway, 1530 is some branches that came down yesterday, I moved those so I could plow in that area,1532 is the first of two smaller loads of wood we put in and the last picture is the next two years worth of firewood, 24 face cord of ash.


----------



## Clint (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi guys I'm going to seal the deal on a RTVX1000C tomorrow with a BOSS V-plow,
what options for the BOSS would you recommend? Was looking at the SMARTHITCH option but not really sure it would be needed for the RTV setup.
Thanks.. Clint


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

LED lights


----------



## zap6 (Jun 25, 2020)

I split and stacked four loads of Beech today, picture 1884 & 85 is what's left of the Beech pile. I'm hoping for two face cord so we'll see how much we have after I'm done.

It was a great day for it, not many bugs at all. When I came in it was 60 degrees.


----------



## zap6 (Jun 25, 2020)

I finished splitting and stacking the two face cord of Beech but before that I cleaned the filters and checked the oil in the MTD 20 ton.

Pictures 1894 & 1895 are what's left of the Beech pile and the Maple. 

Once that sun was higher in the sky and I lost the shade in the splitting area, the A/C felt nice heading over to the stacking area.


----------



## zap6 (Jun 25, 2020)

I finally started taking Karl up some hills and hauled out some Ash, Beech and some Ironwood. 

I didn't think the trail in the picture was wide enough for the RTV but it was fine, it will be wider on one end this spring. The firewood in this picture was a uprooted Ash.

I'm use to running the hills with the Rhino but love the way the RTV hauls a load of Beech up a hill like you have nothing behind you. I also like the way you can slow down to a crawl when hauling a load of Beech or Sugar Maple down the hill, in the Rhino it would start to push you down unless you used the brakes.


----------



## zap6 (Jun 25, 2020)

I've been taking down dead Pine around the house lately, it made for some nice fires.

Don't forget the food.


----------



## zap6 (Jun 25, 2020)

Just a few more of a Gnocchi dish, I made one first and the one in the picture the wife made.


----------



## zap6 (Jun 25, 2020)

The first picture shows the engine oil dipstick and where you would add engine oil (number 1 in the picture) if it were low.

If I understood the service guy at our local dealership, the transmission fluid and the hydraulic oil you would use for the RTV X1100C is Super Universal Trans Hydraulic Fluid UDT2 .

I'm thinking he told me there's two different places you can add the Super Universal Trans Hydraulic Fluid UDT2 , I'm looking for the area you would add some in picture number 2 that is under the passenger seat.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Lift both seats and the whole toolbox, its under a round plastic cutout on the far end...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Could store a lot of cookies in there...


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Haha store cookies, like thats a thing!


----------



## zap6 (Jun 25, 2020)

Is that the same area the dipstick is on the passenger side? I was thinking there was a separate area to add hydraulic oil with a screen on it.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

zap6 said:


> Is that the same area the dipstick is on the passenger side? I was thinking there was a separate area to add hydraulic oil with a screen on it.


#1 on your diagram picture... Its a filling port w/ dipstick...


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Should also be pointed out, (I wasnt sure from your post) that both filling ports aren't the for the same component.
The one under the deck is for the trans, the one under the seat is for the aux, deck lift, steering, aux hydraulics on front.


----------



## zap6 (Jun 25, 2020)

We had a bunch of snow, it looked like we would have an old fashion winter until the warmer weather with heavy rains got rid of most of the snow. The RTV didn't have any problems plowing the first snow which was wet and heavy.

0463 is plowing part of the driveway and the last two are a few trails I did in the woods so we could walk.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

zap6 said:


> We had a bunch of snow, it looked like we would have an old fashion winter until the warmer weather with heavy rains got rid of most of the snow. The RTV didn't have any problems plowing the first snow which was wet and heavy.
> 
> 0463 is plowing part of the driveway and the last two are a few trails I did in the woods so we could walk.


If only these pictures could be set in motion…


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

WIPensFan said:


> If only these pictures could be set in motion…


----------



## BadMechanic (Dec 21, 2020)

Those are definitely workhorses and can handle more than most side by sides. If I only hit the lotto...


----------

